# New machine arriving Thursday



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

I think my wife is sick of me talking about coffee so I thought I'll post here instead! My new and also 1st machine is coming on Thursday. Can't wait for my profitec pro700 and Eureka zenith 65e! I am really excited to start exploring the world of artisan and craft coffee!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

BigJB said:


> I think my wife is sick of me talking about coffee so I thought I'll post here instead! My new and also 1st machine is coming on Thursday. Can't wait for my profitec pro700 and Eureka zenith 65e! I am really excited to start exploring the world of artisan and craft coffee!


Nothing like new shiny kit,

Get pictures (and videos) up once it's settled into its new home


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Whooo! How exciting! Keep us informed - and don't forget we love pics too!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice one Jb, feels like Santa and is coming lol.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice bit of kit you're getting there, my first machines were Gaggia baby class and Gaggia blade grinder


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

How lovely . . .enjoy

Teresa x


----------



## rossmcintyre (Sep 6, 2017)

I joined because my housemate was tired of me talking about coffee! Let us know how you find it


----------

